# Open Carry???



## Firemedic21

Hey Guys I was wondering if any of u ever open carry when out & about doing everyday things like going to the grocery store & things like that??? If u don't then tell me why u don't or wouldn't.I know that it is legal to open carry as long as it isn't other wise posted or a place where u can't ever carry no matter what.I am considering getting my ccw but don't have it as of yet.I have open carried a few times when I have been out & I don't even think anyone even noticed.I think that being a woman most people are not going to notice that I have a gun on my hip but was wondering what u all thought about it.Please be honest ur not going to hurt my feelings at all.There are times when I am out & it is late at night & am alone & I do oc which makes me feel more comfortable & safer.I would just like to get some input from u guys about this.Like I said I am considering getting my ccw but there are some things that I have to work out before I do so.Just wanted to get ur opinoin on this issue.Thanks for ur input.

Firemedic


----------



## Redwolf

1 problem is the law, its not on your side. While it is legal to open carry, it only take 1 person to say they are scared of you and you could be arrested for "going armed to the terror of the public". But do get your CCW and good luck


----------



## Todd

I don't open carry here for two reasons.

First, I don't want people knowing I have a gun. I am of the belief that if there was a situation that required the use of my gun, the element of surprise works much better than if the BG already knows you are armed and is on higher alert.

Second, even though NC is _technically_ an open carry state, we have a nice little law on the books called "Going Armed to the Terror of the People" which basically states that you have armed yourself with a deadly weapon (a gun is listed) and are scaring people with it. So essentially, someone could call the cops reporting a person with a gun, and depending on the cop and then the DA, you could be charged with a crime. IMO, that law basically negates the open carry law, and it's not worth the potential hassle or criminal charge.


----------



## bruce333

Todd said:


> that law basically negates the open carry law


There is no open carry "Law" in NC. The Statutes say nothing about it. There are a few cities/towns that prohibit it however.



> 6. Going Armed To The Terror Of The People
> 
> By common law in North Carolina, it is unlawful for a person to arm himself/herself with any unusual and dangerous weapon, for the purpose of terrifying others, and go about on public highways in a manner to cause terror to others. The N.C. Supreme Court states that any gun is an unusual and dangerous weapon for purposes of this offense. Therefore, persons are cautioned as to the areas they frequent with firearms.


http://www.jus.state.nc.us/NCJA/ncfirearmslaws.pdf

and here (sometimes the Justice Academy site is down)

http://www.grnc.org/guns.htm

The bad part about this is that individual counties, and sometimes cities, get to interpret this how they want. So, it really depends on your location as to how the public and LEO will react. You're an EMT(?) So, I assume you know a lot of the local cops, ask a few of them their opinion.


----------



## TOF

I both OC and CC dependant on weather and mood. Arizona is apparently more gun friendly as we don't hear much about guns in holsters giving people Heart attacks very often. They rarely hurt anyone while residing in holsters within the state of Arizona.

Open carry is a right that could end up lost if no one practices it.


----------



## Redwolf

TOF said:


> I both OC and CC dependant on weather and mood. Arizona is apparently more gun friendly as we don't hear much about guns in holsters giving people Heart attacks very often. They rarely hurt anyone while residing in holsters within the state of Arizona.
> 
> Open carry is a right that could end up lost if no one practices it.


Amen


----------



## Firemedic21

Thx for all of ur replays.I have talked to multiple different LEOs about this & know what they have had to say about it but I was wanting to see what u all had to say about it & see if any of u all ever oc when ur out.
TOF I agree w/u 1,000,000%.That is why I have & do oc.

Firemedic


----------



## jc27310

*so, what did they say?*



Firemedic21 said:


> Thx for all of ur replays.I have talked to multiple different LEOs about this & know what they have had to say about it but I was wanting to see what u all had to say about it & see if any of u all ever oc when ur out.
> TOF I agree w/u 1,000,000%.That is why I have & do oc.
> 
> Firemedic


Hi Firemedic! interesting chat, what did your contacts say? was is "suspicious" or a cause of concern? I am in the triad (for 15 years) and I cannot recall seeing anyone OC, although I,ve seen many "prints"....
-John


----------



## bruce333

jc27310 said:


> I am in the triad (for 15 years) and I cannot recall seeing anyone OC, although I,ve seen many "prints"....
> -John


I've lived in NC since '93 and I can't say I've even seen any "prints". Only people I've seen OC, outside of a shooting range setting, is plain clothes LEO with their badge right next to their holster. Friend of mine saw someone at the drag races carrying one weekend, but he couldn't recall ever seeing any one OC before and he's lived here his whole life.


----------



## Todd

I've only been here since '02, but like you guys, I can't recall ever seeing anyone OC other than an plainclothes LEO.


----------



## tony pasley

Come on up to the mountians, not a whole lot of folks open carry but it is not that uncommon a sight to see.


----------



## Firemedic21

My contacts have told me that they have seen others oc on different occasions.The area that ur in also has a lot to do w/it as well.They have told me that most people wouldn't even notice especially being that I'm a girl.Most of them told me that they think more people should oc.I have to agree w/them.If more of us did it then it would be something that no one would even think twice about.

I am a true NC girl born & raised here in the same county for all of my 30yrs & I have seen others oc from time to time but have never really paid any attention.There are some places & areas that I wouldn't oc ever & Chapel Hill is one of those places.I live in a very small town & county where it is mostly rural so oc isn't unheard of here.I travel to Greenville a lot especially by myself so there are times when I oc then.I am just curious to find out if there are others out there that also oc from time to time.

Tony-Thx for the offer.I am in the Boone area every 2-3 months & I do oc when I am up there.I will be making another trip up there the end of April.The people in the mountains are a lot more laid back & I have seen more people oc up there than in most places that I have been too.

Doc


----------



## TOF

You might want to visit xxxxxxxx to view many posts regarding OC subject matter.


----------



## Todd

I read a bunch of those threads. I have to say that we need to remember that this is the internet, so we're only getting one side of the story. We have no proof that all those people who claimed, "Oh, I was so polite, didn't raise my voice, was minding own sweet business, wasn't flaunting the gun" could have, for all we know, been first-class a-holes just looking to pick a gun rights fight and lying through their teeth when posting their stories. 

That said, reading those "true accounts" does solidify my decision not to open carry. Is open carry my right here? Sure. But with no clear laws on the books for open carry and one very clear law on the books that could negate it depending how a LEO, DA, or judge sees it, it's not worth the potential hassle to me. I know, I know, "Use it or lose it", but I'd much rather pull my shirt over my gun, enjoy a nice evening with my family, and fly under the radar than spend an evening fighting some moron manager of a store or restaurant, then possibly the cops, and then possibly having to post bond and go to court all because I felt the need to exercise my rights.


----------



## TOF

My apologies regarding the link. It will not happen again.

I am having a hard time understanding why a link to Grass Roots Norh Carolina Forum is allowed when the one I entered is not but will refrain from any more posts anyway. Have a good one


----------



## Todd

TOF said:


> My apologies regarding the link. It will not happen again.


No worries. :smt023


----------



## tony pasley

I only get to Boone a couple of times a year only on business. I don't like going that far east. Have to go to Asheville once a week but that is about as far east as I go.


----------

